# What scale?



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys,
I decided that it is time I get a scale to monitor Stella's weight. I was wondering what kind of scale do you all have and what do you recommend? Also, what should I look for in a scale? Thank you! Anything helps!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I got my scale from walmart it weighs food. Make sure you get it so it weighs in grams. :3


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

CourtneyFaye said:


> Hey guys,
> I decided that it is time I get a scale to monitor Stella's weight. I was wondering what kind of scale do you all have and what do you recommend? Also, what should I look for in a scale? Thank you! Anything helps!


Hi!
I got a scale for my Stitch about three weeks ago from Walmart, I'm not sure if you have Walmart or not.. Mines a food scale and it weighs up to seven pounds, and it has the option of reading in grams or lbs.. It wasn't much money, it was ten dollors. Hope I helped a bit


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I do have a Walmart by me  Would a scale like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Ozeri-Pronto-Digital-Multifunction-Kitchen/dp/B004164SRA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_3


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

CourtneyFaye said:


> Yes, I do have a Walmart by me  Would a scale like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Ozeri-Pronto-Digital-Multifunction-Kitchen/dp/B004164SRA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_3


Yes, that would work just fine


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay  Thanks!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

The digital ones with a Tare option work great cause you can set their cuddle bag/ bowl or whatever on to keep them safe and zero it out. Took me 3 scale purchases to get it right lol. I have one now like the link posted but it goes to 10#, works good.


----------

